# [virtualbox] Impossible de créer une machine virtuelle.(rés)

## Temet

Bonjour les gens,

J'ai installé tout d'abord la version source, ne sachant pas que j'aurais besoin de la binaire pour le support de l'USB, dont j'ai besoin.

J'avais donc installé un WinXP dans une machine virtuelle et ça marchait du tonerre (je suis passé à 2 Go rien que pour virtualiser).

Bref, quand je vois qu'il faut la version binaire pour l'usb, je l'installe... et impossible de charger ma machine virtuelle.

Bon, un peu deg... je me dis qu'elle n'est pas compatible car créer avec la version GPL ... je la vire (je n'avais rien configuré dedans non plus  :Wink: ).

Et là, je veux en créer une nouvelle, et j'ai le même message d'erreur > http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/3038/bugvirtualboxek5.png

J'ai viré le ~/.Virtualbox, rien n'y fait.

Au pif, je tente en root, et là ça marche o_O'. Je précise que mon user est bien dans le groupe vboxusers.

```
temet@gentop ~ $ groups

wheel cron audio cdrom ftp video games usb users plugdev vboxusers
```

Ca fait plus d'une heure que je cherche et je ne comprends pas ... si vous avez une idée, ne vous privez surtout pas :'(

Merci.Last edited by Temet on Mon Jun 11, 2007 8:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Bizarre to affaire en effet, tout semble en ordre. Du moins me semble-t-il.

J'aurais bien testé mais ça tourne pas sur amd64  :Crying or Very sad:  (sauf en passant par un chroot32, ça se tente)*

[edit] Meuh si y a le support amd64, qu'est ce que je racontes moi: je testes. [/edit]

[edit] Bon j'ai même pas de cd d'xp pour tester  :Neutral:  j'ai aucun windows en fait. 

@Temet: les perfs avec Virtualbox elles sont de quel ordre? aussi bonne que qemu/vmware ou moins?

[/edit]

----------

## SnowBear

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Bizarre to affaire en effet, tout semble en ordre. Du moins me semble-t-il.
> 
> J'aurais bien testé mais ça tourne pas sur amd64  (sauf en passant par un chroot32, ça se tente)*
> 
> [edit] Meuh si y a le support amd64, qu'est ce que je racontes moi: je testes. [/edit]
> ...

 

Franchement ce n'est pas comparable avec qemu, qemu c'est un pentium 1 comparé à VirtualBox.

J'utilise Virtualbox source et je n'ai pas d'idée pour ton problème Temet  :Sad:  .

----------

## Temet

@kwenspc: j'ai pris 2 Go de ram exprès donc j'en donne 800 à la machine virtuelle. Perso, ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas joué avec Qemu+KQemu, mais ça n'a rien à voir! J'avais l'impression de n'avoir presque pas de perte de perf o_O'...

... pour ça que je suis deg de la mort :'''(

----------

## Temet

J'ai réussi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

La différence par rapport aux autres fois?? Bah quand j'ai désinstallé virtual pour la énième fois (c'est un binaire, ça s'installe en 10 secondes), bah j'ai supprimé le groupe vboxusers.

J'ai ensuite réinstallé, je me suis remis dans le groupe vboxusers, et ça marche!!

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai ensuite réinstallé, je me suis remis dans le groupe vboxusers, et ça marche!!

 

Ouais, étrange comme problème donc. :]

Sinon ça m'interesse ce que vous dites, si on a peu de perte la virtualisation effectuée par virtualbox est donc comparable à xen/openvz etc... en plus simple à utiliser (même si ça se limite à l'archi x86).

Après la limitation doit se trouver au niveau du débuggage j'imagine. (vu que c'est de la virtualisation et non de l'émulation, le contrôle sur le instrus pas à pas etc... doit être assez limité, fin autant qu'en natif en fait)

Au fait, question subsidiaire, et pour la carte graphique? (c'est une simple couche framebuffer/vesa ou virtualbox peut accéder à la CG directement?)

----------

## SnowBear

Tu peux définir la quantité de ram utilisé par ta carte graphique mais je dois avouer que je ne suis pas aller plus loin.

Par contre j'ai moi j'ai un petit problème (je ne sais pas chez toi Temet). J'ai un core duo (donc 2 core) et mes machines virtualisées n'en reconnaissent qu'un seul...

----------

## Temet

J'ai aussi un core duo ... j'ai pas fait attention. Je regarderai.

Par contre, déception ... le but du jeux était en fait d'accéder à ma webcam intégrée et bah ... ça ne marche pas.

Elle est là, le driver s'est installé normalement, mais ça ne fonctionne pas :'(

En gros, tout ça pour rien quoi o_O'

@kwenspc: pour la CG, par défaut elle est émulée. Quand je cherchais des trucs sur virtualbox pour résoudre mon problème, je crois avoir vu qu'il y a certaines possibilités de booster un peu le truc en simulant une gforce, ou un truc dans le genre... mais je t'avoue que j'ai vu ça en diagonale, vu que c'est pas ce que je cherchais  :Wink: 

----------

## nico_calais

Je suis en train d'installer un windows NT (oui je sais   :Very Happy:  ) dessus. C'est vrai que ça turbine pas mal.

Je vais peut etre pouvoir virer ma vmware du coup  :Smile: 

----------

## Bapt

 *Temet wrote:*   

> J'ai aussi un core duo ... j'ai pas fait attention. Je regarderai.
> 
> Par contre, déception ... le but du jeux était en fait d'accéder à ma webcam intégrée et bah ... ça ne marche pas.
> 
> Elle est là, le driver s'est installé normalement, mais ça ne fonctionne pas :'(

 

Si j'ai bien compris tu as un portable de la gamme asus a6jc (d'après tes précedent posts) : ta webcam serait donc une syntec (a comfirmer ) le driver 1.0 est donc disponible ici : http://syntekdriver.sourceforge.net/

mais tu as surement déjà essayé...

----------

## Temet

Non, j'ai pas la syntek, j'ai la bisoncam... :/

----------

## Bapt

si ta webcam est un 5603 ou 5602 celui-ci devrait fonctionner : http://www.actiongames.co.uk/m560x/ attention seulement svn et en version beta  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

J'avais posté les résultats de la compilation y a quelques mois, comme demandé, pour aider au développement du driver.

Il me paraissait en standby, je retournerai voir quand j'aurai le temps  :Wink: 

----------

## SiOu

Je me permets de up ce topic car jai un petit probleme avec virtualbox , je lai compilé aiinsi que virtualbox-modules mais lorsque je fais un :

 *Quote:*   

> localhost linux # modprobe vboxdrv
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting vboxdrv (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r1/misc/vboxdrv.ko): Invalid argument
> 
> 

 

Je comprends pas trop d'ou vient le probleme :/

----------

## boozo

'alute

/me part à la pêche avec deux questions en guise d'appât :

ton symlink /usr/src/linux pointe bien vers ton noyau de prod (uname -r) ?

/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r1 existe ?

----------

